# Example Training Logs



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

I've just lost all my training logs because I kept them on the PC, Harddrive got fried and is beyond saving and I had pushed the back-up back to the next day (now I wished I hadn't)... so everything is gone. Since I have tons of pictures on facebook, videos and talked about it on the blog and kept all the training days in a diary it shouldn't be heard to re-write the logs, however I am looking for a better version than what we have. 

Would you guys be willed to share some examples on what your logs look like and what you put in there so it would stand up in court? 

I doubt my German SAR Diary would be suitable for that


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Outlook Calender is a good place to log daily training, if machine crashes you still have access to it.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

If you want a PAPER log, I can give you a copy of ours. It is very very simple; mainly checkboxes and we keep them on paper. 

Did the electronic thing for awhile and would if I had a laptop in my car like the police do and a server/database system to back it up, but it makes filling it out on the spot in real time that much easier and you are done.

You can always archive with photocopies for backup safety.

Let me know next week if you want it. I am traveling right now and won't have my home computer with me to log onto the team website.

Doesn't your team have a standardized training log? That is the way to go, JMO. Not so much for livefind but you probably don't want to put too many training details/videos etc out there in a public format. Especially if you get to doing cadaver. .... or for that matter talk about search details.....


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah, I actually cut back about the training details an keep it very generic, meanwhile and if I have new videos it's mainly for myself and evaluating what I can see. 

I just want to get an idea what training logs in general look like and which form is easier, a diary type or more the check box type and what people log about. If it is just the Search training or also Obedience, Agility or even the bite work some SAR folks are doing. I was told to literally log everything I do, even if it's just a little driveway heeling...


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I have two - one is a log that just has checkboxes for what I did that day [obedience, scentwork, etc.] and the amt of time spent.

The second is a scentwork record for each session and is also very simple, mainly checkboxes with a few lines for narrative comments and a few for objective of the session.

Like SWGDOG or not, they do have recommendations for the minimum fields to put on a training record.


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

Just googled SWGDOG and read through their website, they have some nice info on there.


----------



## Jim Delbridge (Jan 27, 2010)

Thumbdrive backup. I have a 50 Gig.

Just a thought.

Jim


----------

